

Hand Ciphers - biffa
http://users.telenet.be/d.rijmenants/en/handciphers.htm

======
aethertap
If you like this kind of stuff, definitely check out the book "Cryptanalysis -
a study of ciphers and their solution" by Helen Fouche Gaines. It has loads of
interesting hand ciphers of historical interest, going approximately through
WWII. It also has tips for how to break them, and how to approach unknown hand
ciphers for cryptanalysis (pretty fun stuff; I'm using it as a fun way to
teach my daughter math and programming).

